# pregnant rat fell!



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Omg, she gave me a heart attack!
She is about 18 days pergnant...she is staying in a tank for now ready for the babys, and the tank is on a dressing table.
I was putting her back in her tank and she moved and fell on the carpet 120cm high. I huged her, and she was fine i think, but she did land on her feet and stomach?? would that hurt the babies?
Im just shocked, she keeps falling of little things cause shes to fat to go around.



















She is more loving when she got pregnant, wants more attention but i cant stand her falling.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd keep a eye on her for a little bit. Are you sure that she also landed on her belly?


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

From my top view it looked like it, her stomach just hangs down, unless she sucked it in, but i doubt that.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm... Tricky question. Just keep an eye on her and monitor he weight and her babies. If something seems abnormal, take her to the vet immediately!

What are you using as bedding in her tank?


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

At the moment im using shredded news paper, paper rolls.
Im using news paper because its deliverd to the house every week and its free.
The pet shop is to far, and never to seem to find any bedding for the rats.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm... is the ink on the news paper soy ink? If not, it could be toxic.

One bedding that I have found to work is fleece fabric. It can be used over and over again. All you have to do is wash it.  Good luck


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, i would look into it.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Just keep an eye on the mom, and try your hardest to check on her at the birth. If your schedule allows it, I'd myself try to wake up every couple hours at night to check on her to see if she's in labor. If she is, STAY AWAKE and keep a discreet eye on her. If she has trouble she'll need an emergency vet right away. There was a fairly pregnant mom I found at a local store's feeder bin where I was getting crickets, and I took her home - all babies were still born, tho she didn't have any real trouble. 13 stills... I think she likely had some trama, too...

Best thing maybe is to get her tank on the floor, too, just so she doesn't have far to fall... Just a thought, if it is possible for her.

Good luck, and don't fear speaking to us here about anything!


----------



## ratsmice (Aug 20, 2008)

I have only had 2 rats have babies at my place so I am not really much help, I hope her and her babies are fine though!
p.s, that's awful! Pregnate rats in the feeder bin!!!! makes me wonder...


----------

